# Moving to Dubai in 2017 - Planned Budget



## SimonB_ZA (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi all

Yes, another budget question...

I'm looking to be moving to Dubai in March 2017, and having done a fair bit of research this is the kind of budget I am looking at. We are a family of 4 with kids of 5 and 7. We are looking at a moderate lifestyle, nothing too lavish.

We will purchase a vehicle cash, initially around AED 50000 for a second hand mid size SUV The rental would be for a 4 bed villa.


Rent: 11667 (140000pa)
Car Insurance:	300 
School Fees: 8500 (102000pa)
Utilities: 1500 
Internet & TV packages: 500 
Groceries: 5000 
Restaurants (2pm): 750 
Sundries: 2000 
Transport & Fuel: 1000 
Cell Phone (x2): 300

The total would then be about AED31500

Anything major I'm missing based on experience, rather than just relying on my own research?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Where did you get the price from for a 4 bed villa and which area was it for ?

The obvious omission is holiday flights. Your employer may give you a flight home once a year but nobody stays here all the year around.


----------



## SimonB_ZA (Nov 13, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> Where did you get the price from for a 4 bed villa and which area was it for ?
> 
> The obvious omission is holiday flights. Your employer may give you a flight home once a year but nobody stays here all the year around.


Thanks for the quick response.

Yes, I haven't included flights as that would come from my "savings" budget, which includes holiday savings, retirement planning etc. This budget was basically general living expenses.

As regards area, I just looked at what was available at that price on dubizzle and could find quite a number, from Mirdif (yes I know DXB flight path) through to Jumeirah Village Circle and Al Barsha. I don't know yet where I will be working and what schools I can get the kids into, so location (and cost of housing) will largely depend on that.


----------



## Bondo2 (Sep 3, 2013)

SimonB_ZA said:


> Hi all
> 
> Yes, another budget question...
> 
> ...


Your budget has items which am not sure about:
1. 4 bedroom villa would be higher than that, even in Mirdiff. With that amount you will get a 2 bedroom townhouse in Springs (much nicer than Mirdiff)
2. Schools can be less than that specially if your kids go to school in Mirdiff. A GEMS school in Motor city (mid market school) is 39K AED for year 1-6
3. Utilities would be much higher than 1500 for a 4 bedroom villa, 1500 would cover a 2-3 bedrooms townhouse only (in summer, 7-8 months).
4. Does your employer cover medical for the whole family ?
5. Have you accounted for initial move cost (furniture, white goods, etc )
6. Groceries looks too high for a family of 4 (unless you shop from Spinney's)


----------



## SimonB_ZA (Nov 13, 2016)

Bondo2 said:


> Your budget has items which am not sure about:
> 
> 1. 4 bedroom villa would be higher than that, even in Mirdiff. With that amount you will get a 2 bedroom townhouse in Springs (much nicer than Mirdiff)
> 
> ...




Thanks. Appreciated. 

As regards the cost of rent, as I said that was on a dubizzle search, which had over 200 rentals of 4 bed places between 130 and 140k. I'll up that a bit. 

The cost of moving is separate to this budget. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It used to be the case that there was a lot of bait and switch ads on Dubizzle i.e. "That one has gone but let me take you to this other one" which had little resemblance to the advert and 100k more.

However, just done a search myself and there does seem be a considerable amount of properties in areas that could command that price if there was an over supply.

To the OP, stay 1-3 months in temporary accommodation, phone the numbers but be prepared for a lot of leg work, bait and switch, absolute dumps, properties under the flight path or in developing areas. You might find something suitable but also be prepared to add 20k to your yearly budget.

As for ultilites I'd budget between 2k-3k per month on a 4 villa.


----------

